# Brute Oil Usage



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

How Much Oil Do Most Of You Go Thru? Last Couple Rides I have Been Using 2-3 Qt in 10Hr, Does Not Smoke. 

This Motor has Less then 20 Hr on it, Pulling it Down This Weekend To See What is Up.


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Check your rear seal. I replaced mine every 50 hours till I installed my oil cooler. The engine oil get super hot on these thing without an oil cooler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't use any in 600 miles with conventional oil but I will use it to the bottom of the stick in 5 hours on synthetic.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Have an Oil Cooler on it, Running Rotella 10W-30 Oil. No Oil anywhere on the Bike, so if the rear seal was bad it should be all over?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Less than 20 hours? Just a thought but is it possible the rings haven't fully seated yet?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You should know that with some high-compression BBKs there have been reports of the compression/combustion pressures being higher then the rings can seal making them sip..kinda like a car with wheel-hop, and that makes for high blow-by and oil getting by the rings as it skips. This is also bad for the cylinder. I might be tempted to check the blow-by level by taking the crankcase vent tube off the airbox or catch-can and running it. Anything that its blowing is what's getting by the rings. It should only be a slight amount.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

You check the air box I hope? inside the filter? Sounds exactly like mine and I have a catch can but there's no drain back on mine back to engine other than the vent tube going back. If I let mine idle, hit the throttle from a dead stop or do wheelies the more oil it burns. And there is nothing wrong with my valve seals, cylinders or rings.

I don't think it's blow by.. if it was there would be signs of it plus oil would get hints of gas in it... Got mine apart now and there's nothing wrong, I really think it's just the way they are they have high crank case pressure as it is. They burn oil stock like that and they do the same with bbk just more, but in bbk there's more power and more compression. 

As far as fixing it? I wouldn't jump so hastily into tearing everything apart get the easy stuff out of the way. Get a proper catch can on there and give it a go it's not gonna hurt and it's not really expensive. also while your doing it take a peak at your valve seals and make sure there all the guides. If you do that try a compression test.. if your compressions good then nothing to worry about, its probably a seal or something somewhere. If it's low compression then you'll have to tear it down.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

have a Catch Can with a Return, Heads are fresh 20 Hr Ago, as All New Guides, Seals and 3 new Valves. Comression is 120 Cold, this what Bothers me. With HC pistons I should Be Higher


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Another thing mine does is when I get over 8000 feet and don't lean it out with my TPI vents, it uses oil. I guess it washes down the walls enough...or thins things out enough to let oil by the rings.

120 lbs...and you want more.. Where can you get fuel with the octane you need for that? Or do you just by octane boost. Probably need what...101 - 103


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Were they stock Valve seals you used? They will fall off.. there garbage IMO.

If not then... im not sure. What compression pistons you running? I can't see anything being damaged in 20 hours if you did everything right.. It's probably something really stupid and simple your just not seeing. Really doubt you would have a scratched cylinder or ring problem and it being that new.

Make sure to check EVERYWHERE on that engine, every single bolt, O ring, Seals, filter everything and check for leaks. Other than that I don't really know what else to say, it can only go so many places.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

brute574 said:


> have a Catch Can with a Return, Heads are fresh 20 Hr Ago, as All New Guides, Seals and 3 new Valves. Comression is 120 Cold, this what Bothers me. With HC pistons I should Be Higher


Is this your 840 in your sig ?? My 840 has around 150psi but 120psi is still VERY good so you should be good there. What compression are you running ?? I'm 12:1..


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Another thing mine does is when I get over 8000 feet and don't lean it out with my TPI vents, it uses oil. I guess it washes down the walls enough...or thins things out enough to let oil by the rings.
> 
> 120 lbs...and you want more.. Where can you get fuel with the octane you need for that? Or do you just by octane boost. Probably need what...101 - 103


I run 110, buy it in 55 gal Drums, as I have a Lot of HC Toys


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

J2! said:


> Is this your 840 in your sig ?? My 840 has around 150psi but 120psi is still VERY good so you should be good there. What compression are you running ?? I'm 12:1..


12.5:1 and Milled Heads. I'm thinking i might have Stayed on the NOS a Little to Long, Washed the Rings. Will have it Apart this Weekend a nd See


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute574 said:


> I run 110, buy it in 55 gal Drums, as I have a Lot of HC Toys


Good gravy man..I guess. Expensive.:bigeyes:


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

you will also have low compresson till your ring set all the way. but like said before the oil is problly goin through the crankcase vent.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Vent Tube is DRY out of the box. Motor is Out, Will have it apart here by afternoon


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Found 3 Valve Seals that Came Off and 1 Oil Ring had a Twist in it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute574 said:


> 1 Oil Ring had a Twist in it.


 
Man...I'd like to see a pic of that...


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Stock valve seals? If so gonna say I called it haha. Same thing happened to me but only 1


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Waddaman said:


> Stock valve seals? If so gonna say I called it haha. Same thing happened to me but only 1


Aftemarket Seals


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Really? What kind? hopefully you don't say kibblewhite cause that's what I have :/


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Waddaman said:


> Really? What kind? hopefully you don't say kibblewhite cause that's what I have :/


 
YEP, Got their Seals and Valves


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Man...I'd like to see a pic of that...


 
Was on the End, I'm Sure I cought it when i installed it. Will Try to Get a Pic, But it is So Small


----------

